# Is Online Divorce Really Cheap?



## dcris (May 5, 2009)

Hi,
My husband and I are about to file for an uncontested divorce online. Is it really the way to go if we want to save on costs? My friends online referred me this site for information if I want a cheap divorce. Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

